# What to try next (severe brake dust)



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I've been reading here for a long time, never posted before though, so be gentle 

I've been trying to clean up my wheels with varying degrees of success, but I'm still struggling to get all the brake dust off them, it's really cooked in there !

I've tried a range of products so far including some chemical guys orange, meguiars, bilberry and iron x but nothing is shifting it completely.

I've got some pics here of a before and after, as you can see it's improving, but not completely coming off. (These shots were with Iron x and I've ended up using nearly a whole bottle)

Front









Rear









Final
(Front)









(Close up)









(Rear)









Am i missing something, or is it just a case of keep going ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have you tried Coma? It's probably the most aggressive cleaner I've used. Shifted everything in one go on the wife's old car.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

When I get really really ground in brake dust to deal with I will often use undiluted non-acidic wheel cleaner. One wheel at a time, indeed one section at a time, out of the sun of course. Let dwell for no more than about 10 seconds before agitating and rinsing. It is certainly a last resort, but it has always worked for me. Thankfully, I am not called upon to do this very often.

You can always try a claybar as well.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Use a dedicated wheel cleaner first like Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner.

Then follow up with Iron-X.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

I've not heard of Coma, I'll check it out, thanks !
I've tried a few different dedicated wheel cleaners and none of them really touched it, it was only when i tried iron x that anything improved.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

IronX Paste should be good for those wheels .


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Chris_dono said:


> I've not heard of Coma, I'll check it out, thanks !
> I've tried a few different dedicated wheel cleaners and none of them really touched it, it was only when i tried iron x that anything improved.


Let me know how you get on with Coma (I'd be surprised if it didn't shift the grim/dust, just follow the instructions) if you were in Central Scotland you could have had my one.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

T cut metal Polish is worth a try, cleaned up my Clio cup alloys really well a few years back after a lot of motorway miles.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

on the very worst of wheels ive ended up using very fine wire wool and autosmart smart wheels at the same time and never had a problem. had a rare one the other week that had neverbeen touched in 8 yrs and over those yrs the brakes had been binding on and off.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Autosmart ali be careful though its acid... Ironx wont shift it in a hurry.
Smart wheels as srod says may shift but but it will take some time
Or you could go and ask the local polish car wash to do them for you then get them home and rinse well then seal them up 

( or try patio and brick cleaner one section at a time with a small stiff brush)


----------



## Polsokk (Oct 24, 2013)

P21s is the best i tried. Should take care of that.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks like it has been on there for a veeery long time ...
Like otherd said, try a decent wheel cleaner or apc first, then some iron x, or the dodo juice or AF one. Maybe give it a go with a Tar- remover...


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought the car second hand a couple of years ago now and it was on there when I got it. It's not any worse than when I got the car, but I've had enough of not being able to clean it off, so it's going !


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Try a refurber would be my advice


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Malco Brake Off.


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonder wheels, brush on acidic stuff. Only thing that would get my old white alloys clean, nothing else from any manufacturer would work and I tried maybe 30 different products.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You are going to need to hit those up multiple times with the nastiest acidic wheel cleaner you can find. You will be there for months using diluted products.

I would be hitting those up with brick acid seriously...I had a similar task to you when I was cleaning the wheels of a 405MI16 that I bought that had over 200k on the clock. took about 3-4 attempts with the equivalent of brick acid to shift it. Also don't be afraid to let it dwell for 5-10mins as it needs to really bite through that level of crud.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm away the next two weekends, but I'll be able to spend a good chunk of time on them after that, thanks for the advice all! I'll post back with my findings


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thought about trying an acidic cleaner like wonder wheels?

Never had that problem myself, but if I ever cam across wheels like that and the usual suspects wouldn't shift it then I would certainly look to wonder wheels


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Dip them in an acid tank then refurb them.

Will be the best thing for them.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Drop Acid, and follow up with a strong mix of apc. You can mix the 2 as well sometimes (the brands I have work together, experiment at your own risk), and it's a very VERY powerful cleaner. I have pure acid, you can mix it 20:1 and it will still remove more then 5:1 APC. It's handy for these instances, and cheap too (4L concentrate for $20 CAD).

The stuff I bought is not an over the counter product, I used my dealerships trade suplier to get it (carbrite). It's also a hazardous material and has transportation limitations in Canada (I still took it home on the bus though).


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Autosmart Ali.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Revolt would be ideal on these. It's phenomenal stuff.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

WOW that is real bad. 
How about wonder wheels, not the purple stuff but the more aggressive cleaner you can get?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

djgregory said:


> Dip them in an acid tank then refurb them.
> 
> Will be the best thing for them.


This is what I'd suggest, refurb won't be as cheap as products but is a lot less time and effort


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

ok, the list of stuff I've tried so far
Meguiars Hot Rims all wheel cleaner
Chemical Guys Wheel Cleaner (Signature Series)
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash Wheel and Rim Cleaner
Wonder Wheels
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Espuma Revolution
Iron X LS
Autosmart Ali

The only (and I mean only) one that has shifted a significant amount of the dust and tar is the Iron X stuff so far.

The best results I've had were with a pressure washer (up close) after leaving stuff sit for a few minutes, then agitation with a brush and letting sit a few more minutes (10-15 total)


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Try IronX Paste , it s stronger than regilar IronX mate .


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

that's next on my list ! put an order in today.. I don't mind spending the time and effort doing this at all, at least I'll have learnt how to fix something like this if i ever come across it in the future !

Refurb is possible, but I see that as the easy way out


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonder if Citrus cleaners would be too much on the wheels , Might delute it & give it a shot , increasing the ratio as it goes .


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Do you think this maybe Tar? And not break dust grime?


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it's a mix of both to be honest, but mainly brake dust (the pads on the car generate a ton of the stuff)


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally i'd stop buying a 100 different products which aren't making any difference and just get them refurbed properly. Save you a lot of time and hassle, probably save you a few quid too as buying all these different products isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

I still say very fine wire wool and auto smart smart wheels. Leaving the smart wheels to soak for a while then pu tt in more on while your working with the wool. Or use any of the stuff above. But with the wool. I fine the wool removes the hardest of stuff but try keeping the rubbing to the black stuff am not the clean paint.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Jord said:


> Personally i'd stop buying a 100 different products which aren't making any difference and just get them refurbed properly. Save you a lot of time and hassle, probably save you a few quid too as buying all these different products isn't going to be cheap.


I understand what you're saying, but I had most of the stuff lying around, it's only the iron x and billberry that I've bought recently (trying gel now)


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Chris_dono said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading here for a long time, never posted before though, so be gentle
> 
> I've been trying to clean up my wheels with varying degrees of success, but I'm still struggling to get all the brake dust off them, it's really cooked in there !
> ...


Hi

Your wheels look like some of our previous customers, they used our acid based wheel cleaner.

Leave to work for 5 minutes, then gently agitate, and rinse off, a second treatment maybe required but not normally.

Alloy Wheel Cleaner

Also if it doesn't work, just send us a before and after photo, and we will give you your money back! (Not had to do this yet)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Power Maxed said:


> Hi
> 
> Your wheels look like some of our previous customers, they used our acid based wheel cleaner.
> 
> ...


:doublesho you can't say fairer than that :thumb:


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

best way is to use autosmart fallout remover and 00 wire wool,

Spray AS fallout remover on neat and let is soak for a minute or two and then go at it with wire wool.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Power Maxed said:


> Hi
> 
> Your wheels look like some of our previous customers, they used our acid based wheel cleaner.
> 
> ...


That certainly is a good offer!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd take that offer up by power maxed!
Looks like an acid cleaner is what you need for that.
If not though my recommendations would be to use tardis, a fallout remover and brake away wheel cleaner. Bilberry is not strong enough to shift anything like that.


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a really nice move from Power Maxed! I always like to see a professional take a challenge!

If I may, could I make a newbie question? CarPro trix is a combined fallout and tar remover. If your case is a mixture of both, in theory it could help. Have you tried it? I don't mean to disrespect the professional, just sharing my thought...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Power Maxed said:


> Hi
> 
> Your wheels look like some of our previous customers, they used our acid based wheel cleaner.
> 
> ...


Wow, now there's a challenge


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

zahtar said:


> That's a really nice move from Power Maxed! I always like to see a professional take a challenge!
> 
> If I may, could I make a newbie question? CarPro trix is a combined fallout and tar remover. If your case is a mixture of both, in theory it could help. Have you tried it? I don't mean to disrespect the professional, just sharing my thought...


Trix is weaker then dedicated tar removers and fallout removers as its a mix of the 2

If he's having no luck with tar remover or fallout remover then tri x isn't going to touch it atall

Personally and the general consensus on here is to stick to dedicated products when it comes to Trix


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Autosmart smart wheels seems to be a good cleaner


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like someone has taken us up on our challenge, look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener.html

This could be your answer, very good stuff indeed, read all about it. :thumb:


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Tried the Power Maxed cleaner tonight and it's not shifted everything, but seems to have moved a little of it at least !

First try was as per the bottle (spray on, leave 5 mins, rinse off)
Second try was to spray on, leave 5 mins, agitate, then rinse off.

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

With how much you could spend on chemicals you wouldnt be off the price of a refurb soon lol!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you sure its brake dust? Never seen it that bad... Looks almost like the wheels were painted black at some point and it just these bits round the edge to get off!

It also looks to me like all the different items you have used may be affecting the alloy - the rim looks a different colour - almost orange or peach tinted.. unless its just the shot and the light...

At this stage I would get one wheel at least down to a local refrurbisher just to get their opinion and advice.

Be good to see how this gets resolved. I've sub'd...


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

SBM said:


> Are you sure its brake dust? Never seen it that bad... Looks almost like the wheels were painted black at some point and it just these bits round the edge to get off!


Now that's a really interesting thought! But then again, there are areas like spoke corners, letters and the nut areas that look 100% clean.

Is it possible that the previous owner left some acidic cleaner to dry there, damaging the alloy? If this black stuff shifts and reveals clean metal, then it is some kind of dirt. If it doesn't shift at all, could it be corrosion? Personally I wouldn't expect it to be black...


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

It was the light last night when I took those shots, in daylight there's no orange /peach colour at all, just silver (clean bits) or black (dirty bits)


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm noticing as the black does come off, the metal underneath it is fairly clean. I will carry on with lots of elbow grease and get them cleaned up!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Just get them refurbed.


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Chris_dono said:


> Tried the Power Maxed cleaner tonight and it's not shifted everything, but seems to have moved a little of it at least !
> 
> First try was as per the bottle (spray on, leave 5 mins, rinse off)
> Second try was to spray on, leave 5 mins, agitate, then rinse off.
> ...


PM Sent for other instructions to try, but your order has been refunded as promised, lets hope the additional instructions work for you!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great service from Power Maxed :thumb:

Can't say fairer than that - nice one guys:thumb:


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Very impressed by the Power Maxed offer and service (refunded even though I didn't ask) . Some other ways to try it this evening, fingers crossed it works!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Big :thumb: to Power Maxed.
To the opp, i would give up, get a refurb you must have spent ££ on chemicals now


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Chris,

On the point about refurb. This might be a valid exercise as I and a few have mentioned. Even if just to get a quote and advice on what they could do? I am wondering if to much focus is on the black stuff at this point? what I am thinking, seeing from the photos, is that is you do get all the black stuff off. The wheels look a little pitted etc in places so maybe a refurb would have them not just clean but as new?

Just a thought :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Also I like your "dog with a bone" perseverance! I and most on here are just like that too, hence detailing as a profession/hobby and this forum is a home for us! :thumb:


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Power Maxed said:


> PM Sent for other instructions to try, but your order has been refunded as promised, lets hope the additional instructions work for you!


Absolutely brilliant service there good to see a company who trully beleive in there products and willing to put them to the test fantastic attitude!


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Thumbs up to Power Maxed from me too! Waiting to see how the cleaning turns out.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

SBM said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> On the point about refurb. This might be a valid exercise as I and a few have mentioned. Even if just to get a quote and advice on what they could do? I am wondering if to much focus is on the black stuff at this point? what I am thinking, seeing from the photos, is that is you do get all the black stuff off. The wheels look a little pitted etc in places so maybe a refurb would have them not just clean but as new?
> 
> Just a thought :thumb:


I think you're right, it's worth a quote at least. There's some damage from before that would be worth sorting out


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Don't know where you're from Chris but these guys do a rather excellent job on refurbing alloys

Check out @Autobsession's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496341881882955776


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you ever try a bit of fine wire wool on them with one of your cleaners?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

STUOOBY said:


> Did you ever try a bit of fine wire wool on them with one of your cleaners?


Agreed, still a great call on the cleaning front :thumb: ... if Chris has any fingers left!:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just read through this and it definitely looks like a refurb is needed. 

On my wifey's last car, which was bought second-hand, i spent far too long working on the alloys. I tried everything, even Autosmart's Triple x acidic cleaner which ate away the bristles of my alloy wheel brush........

When I eventually approached the wheel refurb company, they told me that what I was trying to clean off was the remnants of the original 'Black-chrome' finish. Oops. 3 days and £200 ish later and they were totally perfect. 

On another note, what a fabulous gesture from Power Maxed. Great to see such excellent customer service and belief in their products. Others could learn from that!! I'll be ordering from them when I need to replenish stocks!

Cooks


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

STUOOBY said:


> Did you ever try a bit of fine wire wool on them with one of your cleaners?


I've not tried any yet, but I did manage to get a little further along with them, I'll post some pics when I get in tonight, but it's definitely moving !


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> You are going to need to hit those up multiple times with the nastiest acidic wheel cleaner you can find. You will be there for months using diluted products.
> 
> I would be hitting those up with brick acid seriously...I had a similar task to you when I was cleaning the wheels of a 405MI16 that I bought that had over 200k on the clock. took about 3-4 attempts with the equivalent of brick acid to shift it. Also don't be afraid to let it dwell for 5-10mins as it needs to really bite through that level of crud.


Probs this, and Please wear gloves, long sleeved top / trousers and some safety specs. Acid in the eye is not funny.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Quick Update, it's moving !

Pressure washer and the Power Maxed cleaner

Rear:









Front:


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

This is where I stopped tonight... good progress though !!!

Rear:









Front:









Front Close:


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Is that just our wheel cleaner you have used since?

Looking good, wont take much more to get rid of the remaining


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

11/10 for persistence lad!

Do you know, I think you are going to crack this after all....


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep just the power Maxed cleaner and pressure washer, just keep going and scrubbing. Once they're all cleaned up I'll post some more pics, but as I'm getting down to the metal there are a few dings and paint issues underneath that are being revealed


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> 11/10 for persistence lad!
> 
> Do you know, I think you are going to crack this after all....


+1 mate, Keep it up!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

autosmart alloy wheel cleaner neat un diluted or burtons chemicals acid wheel cleaner.


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

What was it you did differently (as per Power Maxed instructions) to before? I recently had this issue of v. v. v. very stubborn crud on the wheels and couldn't rectify it!


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

They recommended pressure washing, then applying the product and letting it sit for a few minutes, then agitate. Instead of washing off at that point, reapply and let it sit again. After a few minutes agitate and pressure wash it off


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I agree, slightly stiffer brush perhaps (let others confirm) to help you agitate the baked on grime. Even after you agitate and if you create any foam in the process leave it again to work for a while then jet wash it off.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I strongly recommend #15 again It blew me away really:

http://www.autosgleaming.com/shop/exterior-washing/malco-brake-off-non-acid-alloy-wheel-cleaner/


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you tried Car Chem Revolt? It's a wheel cleaner / iron out and it's bloody good. It's a marvel at getting wheels really really clean.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a thought would a stem cleaner not have shifted most of this


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Something like autosmart treble x will shift it but id imagine the lacquer under the grime is cracked and ruined so id recommend a refurb and some protection.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems like Power Maxed was the best option out of everything that was tried. Great gesture from the guys too.


----------



## Chris_dono (Jul 17, 2014)

It was the best option, along with the pressure washer. The wheels are near enough clean now, but with the dings and scratches that I can finally see, I think a refurb is in order when I get new tyres on it anyway


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Chris_dono said:


> ...but with the dings and scratches that I can finally see, I think a refurb is in order when I get new tyres on it anyway


Given how much work you put into cleaning up those wheels, that's a real shame. We've all learned a valuable lesson though regarding strong wheel cleaners :thumb: I applaud your valiant effort!!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Well if you're in mood to try.. test Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow or the SN wheel cleaner!!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

id use de-scaling acid on those.. one hit and they would be good!


----------

